

Services Trade: Legal Work for help switching Django site to App Engine - wallacrw

I have a site, trendero.com, built using Django and hosted with RackSpace on its own server.  To reduce costs, I'd like to switch the hosting to App Engine, but I'm not a technical guy (had the site built using contractors).&#60;p&#62;I practiced corporate law for four years at a well-known Silicon Valley boutique law firm, and I know well the issues startups face.  I can document any kind of deal or offer advice in exchange for help moving my site to App Engine.&#60;p&#62;Takers?
======
acgourley
The difficulty here can vary, do you know what kind of database the current
django instance is using? If you shoot me an email (profile) I'll try to
connect you with someone who might make this work. Just need some more
details.

~~~
wallacrw
MySQL is the database. Couldn't see an email on your profile link; you can
reach me at russ [at] trendero.com, or let me know where to find your email
address. Thanks for your reply, by the way.

